# Peeing at parents house



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi All!

Fin is finally on the mend from his post-neuter complications.

Today I took him to my parents (they have a Golden as well) for a visit, and as I was sitting with my sister just after arriving, Finlay lifted his leg and pee'd on the floor mat in the hallway (he could have squatted, but lifted a leg too).

I nearly lost it on him, scooted him out the front door and began to clean up, how embarassing.

Finlay had all of two house accidents when we brought him home at 9 weeks. Was wonderful and easy to house train.

He comes here a lot and the last time he was here (pre-neuter) he did it on another mat (the area rug, big expensive and beautiful) and I guess I didn't think anything of it this time as it was such a random one-off thing.

He spent Christmas there while we were out of province with other family, he has been here a ton and yet the last two visits he's pee'd/marked.

......WHY!

I am so embarassed, he's usually such a good boy and this is gross. He is marking on a good scent, but shouldn't he know better not to pee inside?

He is currently sitting in their house on-leash with me as I type this, I wanted to post right away, any help would be appreciated!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Bet it is marking over where you parents dog has gone before.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Not possible,

The floor rug and hall mat are brand new and Bailey is 8 years old and if was left in the house for a week straight wouldn't go to the washroom in the house. I wish it was that easy, it seems totally random


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

Alfie's done that too, at our house when we had my cousins neutered male spaniel here. Also he does it whenever we visit our breeder with him. (She doesn't mind - she expects it actually as most male dogs that visit intact or not feel the need to mark as she has 4 bitches in the house. He marked once on the bath mat at our house about a few months ago too. I'm told that they do grow out of it eventually, we just have to correct them if we see them, as with housebreaking.


----------



## SmileyRiley (Oct 16, 2010)

Our Grand-puppy (male) did this at our house. His housebreaking was fine at his own home, but he would find a place to let loose when he came here to visit. Our other dog never had eliminated in the house (ever) so he wasn't marking over her scent. He just wanted to leave us a little something to remember him by 

He stopped doing it after a while.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

You know I am no expert, but I still think it has something to do with showing the other dog who is boss. Hope someone with more experience can add more.


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

I think so to Sherie, it's marking territory, especially as it was on the mat.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

It just seems silly. He's just over a year now and suddenly starting this? Frustrating.

He and Bails get along great from the human eye, so who knows why in the dog brain he'd be trying to be territorial or dominant


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Sometimes in different environments dogs get excited and wait until it's too late to ask to go out.... or they just don't know how to ask in that setting. dogs who seek out rugs are often indicting some level of preference for a grass-like substrate. 

Consider: On leash and heavy supervision. Take him out frequently and reinforce for outdoor elimination.


----------

